# Hello!♥



## ErikaDP (Jan 24, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

It has been such a long time since I have posted here! I spend so much time on Facebook that I forget to come here and post. As a matter of fact, it was on Facebook this morning that I learned that Mothering magazine in print was no more! I don't know how I missed that news! What a sad passing! The magazine was a real lifeline for me when my children were young! And I was hoping that it would be there for my daughter and sons as they started their parenting journey.

It seems so ironic to me that as my oldest was born, the magazine went national and as my youngest became an adult, the magazine is ceasing in it's print form.

So the MDC forums are more important now than ever! And I will try to do my part in participating here more.

I hope that the new year has started off well for everyone and that you are all surviving the winter! We are really ready for spring at my house! How about you?

Well, that's all I have time for! I hope that I see posts from many of you here soon!♥

*..· ´¨¨)) -:¦:-
¸.·´ .·´¨¨))
((¸¸.·´ ..·´ Peace, Love & Light!-:¦:-
-:¦:- ((¸¸.·´*
Take Care,
Erika


----------

